
Latest Victim in ‘Zero Sum’ World Is a Russian Internet Giant - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-15/latest-victim-in-zero-sum-world-is-a-russian-internet-giant
======
kick
_The Russian Internet search company lost 16% of its market value on Friday
after the Kremlin endorsed a draft law that would limit foreign ownership in
major Russian technology firms. The plunge attracted the attention of at least
two Wall Street banks, which rushed to Yandex’s defense, writing that the
stock was now an attractive opportunity. Shares of Yandex have added back
nearly 2% over the past two sessions in New York trading._

Will this apply retroactively? Yandex's board is filled with Americans, and it
has US employees that presumably are getting equity.

